
Ask HN: Hosted ChatOps Service - genxstylez
So I had an idea in mind to create a hosted ChatOps Service including Hubot, ErrBot and Lita.<p>Will you guys consider it useful? if yes, what are you guys expecting? or why would you not consider such service? What challenge will I face?<p>Cheers
======
genxstylez
Anyone?

